# Elite Auto Services (North East )



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If you are looking to get your TT or any other VAG car serviced or any other work then the best guy in the northeast IMOP is Phil at Elite he is an ex Teeside Audi tech who set up on his own about 3 years ago sI have used him many times to work on both my TT and Golf you can get him on 07817847416 he is based just behind the old Teeside Audi site


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I have to agree with Andy. Phil is excellent at his job and and charges a fraction of the cost of a main dealer.


----------



## picko (Nov 4, 2007)

ALL I CAN SAY IS [smiley=thumbsup.gif] !!!

i take my tt to phil all the time to fit my mods :!:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I was at Phils ( Elite best inde Audi garage in the neast IMOP ) yesterday told him of Audis new prices for service and cam belt change so he gave me his new prices
Minor service £89 
Major service £175 
Cambelt inc water pump and adjuster £285
You can ring him on 07817847416
This is for all customers and at these prices he cant afford to give the extra 10% TTOC discount


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Best place I have found in the North East also [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just had Phil service my Golf great job as ever he even picked it up and dropped and it off from/at my house


----------



## picko (Nov 4, 2007)

more mods added today

thanks to phil at elite

*Great service once again* [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

picko said:


> more mods added today
> 
> thanks to phil at elite
> 
> *Great service once again* [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


What you had done mate :?:


----------



## picko (Nov 4, 2007)

hi andy

had my coilovers fitted and spacers

riding super low 8)

going to romax next wednesday for refurb and powder coated black

then to town & country tryes for alignment. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

You just missed me by half an hour as well


----------



## LiamTT (Apr 6, 2009)

booked mine in tomorrow so fingers crossed it can be repaired on the day


----------



## LiamTT (Apr 6, 2009)

Found the fault in 15 seconds will be sorted next week as part not in stock top service


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

LiamTT said:


> Found the fault in 15 seconds will be sorted next week as part not in stock top service


What was the fault mate :?:


----------



## LiamTT (Apr 6, 2009)

Running lean on diag lifted bonnet and found vac pipe split both sides of T piece. £52.50 for hose popping back next sat to get fitted. Just bought split r dv so wonder if he'll pop that and whilst its in.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

It's just a rumour but I've heard you get extra discount if you have line dancing music in the car! [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL Tim your :evil: Cheers Today Brett mate. Took a while but got there in the End!!!  I only poped in to ask a question and had a full ice install the same day ....cant ask more than that 

Thanks again


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Testarossa said:


> LOL Tim your :evil: Cheers Today Brett mate. Took a while but got there in the End!!!  I only poped in to ask a question and had a full ice install the same day ....cant ask more than that
> 
> Thanks again


Just missed you mate I was there at about 1ish


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

I know mate I came back and you had gone  The amount of time im spending around there at the moment im sure it wont be long before we bump into each other :lol:


----------



## LiamTT (Apr 6, 2009)

Well my car broke down on the way to newcastle airport last week so i limped it to longstay car park at 25mph rang phil when i got there. I came back from my hol and he popped up and repaired it saving me so much time £ and hassle so i went back in yesterday so he could finish some bits off. Back again in 2 weeks to get it lowered. Great service.


----------



## mbee123 (Jun 21, 2006)

Is Phils number still the same? I'm struggling to get in touch with him


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

Sure is. 07817847416.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just had a service done by phil. Very happy with the work and the price. Will be using elite from now on for my servicing.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Just had a service done by phil. Very happy with the work and the price. Will be using elite from now on for my servicing.


Yep I was in front of Mal in the que today great service and price as ever


----------



## dj_ely (Nov 1, 2008)

Guys,

Can any of you send me the address details for Elite?

Cheers,


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

dj_ely said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can any of you send me the address details for Elite?
> 
> Cheers,


http://www.teessidegarageservices.co.uk ... rvices.htm

Saj


----------



## dj_ely (Nov 1, 2008)

cheers for that


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SAJSTER said:


> dj_ely said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


Well Phil is getting POSH


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Phil changed my cam belt on the qS a few days ago another great job at a very good price


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Been to see Phil a few times over the last week.

He ran a Vagcom check for me and identified a missfire which he rectified by swapping the coil packs around - seems to have fixed it for now. Took him about 20 mins, no charge! 

He also serviced my fathers VW and sisters BMW this week - top service, fair price.

Highly recommended.

Saj


----------



## stufearn (Mar 19, 2007)

Another great experience today for me at Elite. Full suspension change out including springs (Eibach Sports) anti roll bars R32, Defcon bushes, polyflex bushes all around... Phil also had time to fit in an MOT, Polished Manifold, and throttle body. Really happy with service (gave me a lift into Borough) and prices... would definetly recommend and will be back again.... Stu


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Glad to see Phil is keeping up the good work


----------



## dj_ely (Nov 1, 2008)

Took my TT QS to Phil (Elite Auto Services) for a service and a new set of front brake pads on Saturday and couldn't recommend him highly enough. 
Reasonable prices and a nice bloke to boot.


----------



## keitb1957 (Nov 30, 2009)

just had daughters Mk1 in for service great price £180 , 
Asked Phil if he knew anyone local who would do a remap on my Mk2 and he said he was looking into getting the kit to do it himself next week. happy days


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Got brake discs and pads changed (Pagid) today.....great service and price as usual


----------



## LiamTT (Apr 6, 2009)

my car was in twice this week top service as always


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm due an MOT and reckon I could use an interim service too. If he fits secondhand dashpods then he's getting lots of money from me!!! Especially when I could be getting new suspension and brakes after I see whats what with the MOT!

Daz


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

yellow, you mention a pick up service. would he pick up from newcastle?


----------



## stufearn (Mar 19, 2007)

Had another visit to Phil today.. 2 visits in a week, Blue Haldex  and today the Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor changed.... Did it all in great time, 1/2 the price of dealer and coffee, bacon and black pudding sandwich and plaster for my bleeding finger thrown in! Knew I shouldn't try to do something by myself... A pen pusher and stanley blades don't go together well!!!!

Cheers Phil... Goes like a rocket now so gonna get the most out of all those recent mods.. Pipewerx turbo back and Blue Haldex.....

Great job, well done.....Stu


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

stufearn said:


> Had another visit to Phil today.. 2 visits in a week, Blue Haldex  and today the Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor changed.... Did it all in great time, 1/2 the price of dealer and coffee, bacon and black pudding sandwich and plaster for my bleeding finger thrown in! Knew I shouldn't try to do something by myself... A pen pusher and stanley blades don't go together well!!!!
> 
> Cheers Phil... Goes like a rocket now so gonna get the most out of all those recent mods.. Pipewerx turbo back and Blue Haldex.....
> 
> Great job, well done.....Stu


Must have just missed you, was there at 12.00 getting brake pads done, my first visit, but not my last, great guy reasonable prices and good job, will be back in acouple of months for a service and possibly a little blue box fitted we will see.


----------



## Johny D (Feb 27, 2010)

Never been there yet but only had the car a month. From the recommendations it's Elite all the way from me. Does anyone know if he's doing the Remaps yet?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Johny D said:


> Never been there yet but only had the car a month. From the recommendations it's Elite all the way from me. Does anyone know if he's doing the Remaps yet?


Not yet mate


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Took the missus' TT in today for cambelt/water pump change....great service as usual, even dropped the car off for me


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

Done my arb great price will go back for any future work .


----------



## redroadster (Oct 8, 2009)

Thumbs up from me too. Was my first visit to Phil today, he sorted out the loose wires under the seat causing the airbag light to come on. Nice guy.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Anyone know if he's on holiday this week? Tried last week and then again today a couple of times but the number immediately goes to voicemail?
Is it worth a trip out there - its about 13-miles?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Still no joy getting hold of Phil at Elite :?

Any other decent independants in the North East? I need to get the car serviced this week hopefully.

Andy


----------



## redroadster (Oct 8, 2009)

I rang a few weeks back he was away the last two weeks, I too need to book in too.


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

I had work done too I will be going back for my service or repairs .


----------



## keitb1957 (Nov 30, 2009)

Managed to break the bonnett release handle so took it in to see Phil the cost with the new handle and his time was £30 what more service can you ask for


----------



## John cooke (Dec 27, 2008)

Had my tt in with phil for sevice and mot.Im very pleased with him and he deliverd it back to my home


----------



## hodgybysea (Feb 24, 2010)

With all the good vibes for Phil on here I thought I'd give him my TT for a service and must say wasn't disappointed,both Phil and Audi quoted the same jobs to be done,which was reassuring, only Elite was almost half price.
He hadn't quite finished when I returned so had a chat about the car whist he was finishing off and I now know a bit about it that I didn't before,as I know Jack.... about cars that was n't difficult though.
Anyway a good job well done at a good price. Hodgy.


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Took my QS in for service and was really pleased with Phil and how thorough he was . Highly recommended if your in the North East .


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

After reading through this I may have to give elite a go service due soon


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Another great experience at Elite with major service, haldex oil & filter, brake fluid change, and cambelt waterpump and all the other bits along with a new thermostat. saved about £400 on dealer prices and I even got a washed car back  
well worth the trip down the A19 a thoroughly honest guy showed me the state of all the parts replaced.


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

skiwhiz said:


> Another great experience at Elite with major service, haldex oil & filter, brake fluid change, and cambelt waterpump and all the other bits along with a new thermostat. saved about £400 on dealer prices and I even got a washed car back
> well worth the trip down the A19 a thoroughly honest guy showed me the state of all the parts replaced.


I agree .......honest and friendly and he's cheap . Would not of known about Phil if not for the forum


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Took mine to Phil's yesterday for an oil service, change of brake fluid, and he changed my 4 coilpacks, my green DV spring for a yellow one and my N75 Valve that i'd bought. All for a very good price.


----------



## pulldog (Jul 26, 2011)

Had the TTR in on Friday for bushes and CV boots replacement, pleasant guy and a first class job.


----------



## vxhalo (Jan 22, 2011)

Haldex oil and filter change. Good service, very friendly.

Will look to use again

Cheers.


----------



## John cooke (Dec 27, 2008)

Just had a couple of jobs done at elite and all I can say is phils the best.


----------



## andrewtayloruk (Feb 23, 2013)

I love threads like this; I've had a few cars where I couldn't find a recommended local specialist. I've just signed up to the forum because I'm looking to get a TT; having a good indie is essential to me as I hate using the dealers I always feel like I'm getting fobbed off.

Just down the road from me as well!

Andrew


----------



## LeeTT (Feb 27, 2013)

Old thread rezz I know but, just wondering if you North East folks are still using these guys. He is about a 5 minute drive from where I work which is splendid for me. Thanks in advance. Lee


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah there are a few on here who use phil and all give good reports. I would too but a bit far me.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

did an extensive service on the TTS last summer and will use him for cam belt and oil change this summer


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Yep i get all my work done here, will be booking in soon for an oil service.


----------



## pityacker (Feb 18, 2013)

Use Phil all the time


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

I think I will be giving Phil a call dose he do modifications? I'm looking to increase output and also upgrade wheels breaks suspension etc etc


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

I think I will be giving Phil a call dose he do modifications? I'm looking to increase output and also upgrade wheels breaks suspension etc etc


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Sean-f said:


> I think I will be giving Phil a call dose he do modifications? I'm looking to increase output and also upgrade wheels breaks suspension etc etc


Not sure he does remaps or sells modified parts but I guess he'll be happy to fit things


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Is Phil Elite Auto services still around I mailed him and have not heard anything back from him is he on this forum, or would it be better to call him calling a bit of a bugger over skype along with time difference [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

you need to ring him mate


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Guzi said:


> you need to ring him mate


Will try tonight


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Anyone got a landline for Phil?? Im trying to call from overseas [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm sure he only has his mobile number.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

try this

http://www.teessidegarageservices.co.uk ... rvices.htm


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> If you are looking to get your TT or any other VAG car serviced or any other work then the best guy in the northeast IMOP is Phil at Elite he is an ex Teeside Audi tech who set up on his own about 3 years ago sI have used him many times to work on both my TT and Golf you can get him on 07817847416 he is based just behind the old Teeside Audi site


My TT is in with him this week (on your recommendation 8) )


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Phil sorted the QS again on saturday, fixed the problem with the rear brakes and did a service and I had only rung that week so he pushed me in which was a great help. Good value, great service and nearly sold me my first mod ha ha!

I recommend him to everyone in the NE you won't find a better mechanic.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Just called Phil and he was very helpful and accommodating, and as a result, my car has been booked in there for a service on Friday morning..
I'm hoping that he doesn't find too many things wrong, although I will be grateful for anything he finds and fixes.


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

skiwhiz said:


> Phil sorted the QS again on saturday, fixed the problem with the rear brakes and did a service and I had only rung that week so he pushed me in which was a great help. Good value, great service and nearly sold me my first mod ha ha!
> 
> I recommend him to everyone in the NE you won't find a better mechanic.


Did you a big favour as he does,nt normally work saturdays [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## martyk (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice to hear good things about a local garage.
I just got my first TT so ill keep this in mind when I'm due work...
Thanks


----------



## martyk (Oct 9, 2013)

Does Paul from Elite keep an eye on this forum?
thinking of getting a 'health check' done on my new TT. wondered if this place could do it, which im sure they could.

i suppose were talking an hours labour and a static diagnostics as well as a live diagnostics while driving, then offer any advice on parts that arent up to spec....

fancy getting this done before considering any remaps.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

it's Phil not Paul. Not sure about the live diagnostics but a phone call will answer that


----------



## martyk (Oct 9, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> it's Phil not Paul. Not sure about the live diagnostics but a phone call will answer that


excellent. i'll try give them a call but the business park at wynyard where i work has ZERO network coverage, barely make a call or receive texts never mind data for the mobile.,

i could use the office fone but people listen in to your calls... :?

might just pop by on an 'early friday finish'


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi looking for a good indie in Durham,Newcastle area
picked my 3.2 DSG up on Tuesday and according to the service record it had a DSG oil change at 43k and the last Haldex was done at 57k. As the car has just turned 73k both will be due to be done in about 6 to 7k but as i only do 7k a year i dont realy want to wait that long i would rather get done sooner rather than later so any recomendations on a good audi specialist would be welcome
I have an excellent local garage that has serviced my BMW for the last few years but i think i would rather take it to somewhere
who has a lot of experience with this drive train
TIA
Richie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You need Phil at Elite he is an EX Teesside Audi tech who left and set up his own business he looks after both my TTs and my Golf you can get him on 07817 847416


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

+1 - topic merged, have a read through


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm glad this got a bump.

Going to give him a call to book in my TT for cambelt & major service.

At those prices I would be stupid not to 

Page bookmarked for future reference


----------



## 2elliot (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi, I need a bit of work doing on my Audi A6, are Elite still going? The thread is very positive, but hasn't been updated for some time.

Cheers


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

2elliot said:


> Hi, I need a bit of work doing on my Audi A6, are Elite still going? The thread is very positive, but hasn't been updated for some time.
> 
> Cheers


he is, but he's closing up from the 17th to the new year as he's moving house n new baby expected soon


----------



## 2elliot (Dec 7, 2014)

Ikon66 said:


> 2elliot said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I need a bit of work doing on my Audi A6, are Elite still going? The thread is very positive, but hasn't been updated for some time.
> ...


Thanks for the reply, Ikon66. I'll try and catch him in the New Year.

Cheers


----------



## 2elliot (Dec 7, 2014)

Thumbs up from me. Full service and a few suspect parts fixed.

Very thorough will definitely use them again.


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

After reading all this I will have to pop in tomorrow then as it's less than 500m from my front door! Actually, saying that, if any forum members want to grab a drink/coffee whilst they wait for their car drop me a PM, would be cool to meet a few of you!


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Little follow up, popped in yesterday and met with the owner, great guy, took the time to have a walk around my car, ask if there were any issues, read through the full service history to determine what work needed doing and when it was last looked at, after that it was booked in for a full service next Friday (6th) in time for it to all be done and running great for my birthday drive down to the Cotswolds


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Going there tomorrow morning for window reg fix. Praying for fine weather as 40 min drive with driver window open [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Ikon66 said:


> Going there tomorrow morning for window reg fix. Praying for fine weather as 40 min drive with driver window open [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Umm, hate to burst this bubble but at the moment met office is saying 4 degrees and rain until 11am with ice warnings for the area! I hope you have a big coat! Could be worth a plastic sheet and tape.


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Car back from a full service today with all the oils changed for a lovely £150, only slight niggle he could find with the car was a rubber seal/bearing (who knows im not a mechanic) around the wishbown area which will then be replaced in a couple of weeks.

Happy man!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

another good service from Phil, plus new discs and pads on the front, everything else fine, the was another qs in at the time and and Phil asked had mine been mapped as it was faster, nice to know as its still standard 9 years on.


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

MOT done by Elite today, great price at £40.

On top of that, they have agreed to drop me back off at my home when I next bring the car in, in order to pick up a tailgate I ordered online to take back to the garage and swap the spoilers over for me! Can't ask for better customer service than that can you!


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> Car back from a full service today with all the oils changed for a lovely £150, only slight niggle he could find with the car was a rubber seal/bearing (who knows im not a mechanic) around the wishbown area which will then be replaced in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Happy man!


that's a good price!

just had a new oil sump supplied and fitted there.


----------



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

I thought I'd leave a post here after the excellent work Phil at Elite has done for my MK1 TT, I'd say for anyone in the North East this is the only place to take your TT! Carried out the full 5 year timing belt service and supplied & fitted 2 new genuine rear springs for a fraction of the price I've been quoted elsewhere. He also took the time to read through my service history and receipts and examine everything under the car advising me which job's to save up for next.

For anybody looking for work done on their MK1 TT or any VW/Audi vehicle in the north east, this is your man!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Seconded been using Phil ever since he left Teeside Audi and set up on his own (about 11 years ) top tech


----------



## HeadCharge (Mar 28, 2016)

That's handy to know there's a good garage not to far from me..


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for that mate only live 10 mins away  
Think I may need new exhaust manifold would he be able to source a stainless steel one do you think I have mk1 225 quatrro


----------



## Bob Bobbleton (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes.

I take mine there. Very good service, and genuine bloke.

Bob


----------



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

Ozzytheblackcat said:


> Thanks for that mate only live 10 mins away
> Think I may need new exhaust manifold would he be able to source a stainless steel one do you think I have mk1 225 quatrro


I'd be surprised if he couldn't


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks mate I'll definitely try him.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

He has looked after my QS for the last 7 years thanks to Andy (yellow) telling me about him, great guy and good service worth the journey down the A19


----------



## uncle nick (Jun 30, 2016)

Just to add my thoughts that Phil is an absolute genius.

I took my car to him to be checked over (as I've just swapped my 4.6 P38 Range Rover for it) and serviced.

He showed me all (the many) things that needed doing and commented that he'd driven it and asked did I feel it was down on power?  
I've been enjoying the abundance of power so I thought 'What lack of power?'
But when I drove home it felt like his service had doubled the power! Plus all the rattles and bangs over bumps have gone.  
Like I said, the man is a genius.

He's got the car again to do the mainly MOT faults and change a few pipes etc.
And he said I'll notice a BIG increase in power once it's been done.
I cannot wait!!! I love this car!!!


----------



## alistair.carr (May 17, 2016)

another + for Elite,

Had my car there this morning for new coil packs.

I also had some concerns over a knocking noise and also potential clutch issue.

told not to worry about the clutch, and confirmed that top mounts need sorting.

Really friendly, very knowledgable


----------



## dshugall (May 25, 2016)

I have had the car with Phil several times, and every time the car is returned with the problem sorted, and all at a reasonable cost. The man is a genius, and I would highly recommend him to anyone with an Audi.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Another positive review from myself!!

Had my car in for a major service and a haldex oil and filter change and his prices were by far the cheapest.

I traveled from Newcastle and managed to drag the missus with me as phil said he would drop us off at the teeside park, so for a few hours we had a little shop.

I mentioned the rear light fault to phil that is common with the TT and he sorted that out and to be honest i dont even think I got charged for it if not it was not noticeable in the price.

He also noticed a couple of faults that will need doing so I will be using his services again soon.

So happy customer.


----------



## david924s (Feb 3, 2016)

Based on what I had heard about Elite and Phil, I booked my car in for an oil service and haldex oil change (no filter needed). Price quoted on phone was fine by me but when I picked it up it was even cheaper plus he gave me a run down of things to look into in the future, some I knew about others were a surprise. He also refitted some of the undertray/mudflap things that according to him were loose with new fixings and this plus a few other items resolved were not included in the service price.

Great guy really know his stuff regarding TTs and will definitely use his services again, plus for me its only a few miles away so no competition really especially when my local Audi garage wanted almost double for the same service.


----------



## Rick101 (Nov 20, 2017)

Good to know. Always happy to travel to have the right person work on the car.
Sounds like his chap has been doing it a while now and his customers are still happy.


----------



## warwick_hunt (Feb 22, 2018)

YELLOW_TT said:


> If you are looking to get your TT or any other VAG car serviced or any other work then the best guy in the northeast IMOP is Phil at Elite he is an ex Teeside Audi tech who set up on his own about 3 years ago sI have used him many times to work on both my TT and Golf you can get him on 07817847416 he is based just behind the old Teeside Audi site


Interesting to read this as I avoid main dealer's whenever possible.


----------



## freakyeke (Nov 16, 2014)

It's now called Elite Vehicles. Mobile number still the same. 4 Glasgow Street Thornaby, Stockton-On-Tees TS17 7AH 

He's the guy I will use when I need to. After all the glowing recommendations.


----------

